# Blood tracking flash lights



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

Does anyone know anything about ampro blood tracking flashlight. Rural king has them on sale and I wanted to know if anyone has used one and if it is worth buying.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

we used the one by primos the other week. it was garbage. a coleman lantern is the best thing to use.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

They are truely junk and do not work at all, they belong in the hunting and fishing rip-off thread.


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

Thanks guys that's why I asked thanks


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

Blood tracking dog. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I used one I got as a gift. It worked okay for me but like the other guy said ya can't beat a coleman lantern.


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

I have a really hard time seeing the blood even in the daylight so I am looking for anything that will help


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

coleman propane lantern.... everything else in second place... check out the blood glowing in this video.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

We used to use a lantern. I don't kow why we stopped. My dad has a couple of those tracking lights. They work great when you hit the blod at just he correct angle and distance. 

Because of that they can be difficult to use. I think their best use is to confirm blood they you suspect is blood under normal lights. 

I'll have to go back the the lantern again and try it. Maybe it was the 360 light that bothered me? Oh we'll.


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

if it is the 360 light that brothers you put foil on half of it as this will help.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

icefisherman4life said:


> a coleman lantern is the best thing to use.


 I have use a gas Coleman lantern for years. The blood seems to almost glow under the light of the lantern.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

mlayers said:


> if it is the 360 light that brothers you put foil on half of it as this will help.


What a simple solution! I'll try it. Thanks.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Don,t feel bad. A friend of mine is color blind and has to have someone with him to follow a blood trail.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I'm colorblind too. That's why I need the cheats if I can get them,


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I have one of those "blood tracking" lights that I got for x-mass and I'll mail it to you, at no cost.  POS, if you aske me and definately not worth the money.

I like the Coleman lantern idea, but I purchased a 90 lumens, aluminum bodied flashlight, that takes 3 AAA batteries. It's best to use lithium batteries, but even so it's only good for 2 or 3 hours. However, it's well worth it! A very bright white light that will let you find anything in the dark.

I don't recommend anything less than 90 lumens...higher is better, but 90 is very good.  Approx. $25 at Walmart.

Bowhunter57


----------



## SaugerHunter91 (Dec 6, 2011)

try a spray bottle full of peroxide for fainter trails.... The peroxide reacts with the blood and foams up very nicely... that along with a coleman lantern is probably the best thing going


----------

